# Skipper and Scooter - Tubing on the Shenandoah



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Tubing on the Shenandoah





​*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh what fun ,and good little boys all have a hat on as well. They look so relaxed and comfortable floating so serenely .:budgie:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hahaha they look so funny and cute  I wish I was with them


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very cute! Well done and thanks for sharing,Deb!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh my What fun the boys are having in there tubes... But there is something missing where is the Snickers Bar? It must be so hot there.... It's also good to see that Sunny and Sparky are joining in with skipper and Scooter...I love there hats...


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*This is the most charming, adorable scene Ever - just about my Favorite of all your budgie family pictures! As Niamh said; I wish I was with them...
Are those Scooter's water toys?*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Pretty boy said:



Oh what fun ,and good little boys all have a hat on as well. They look so relaxed and comfortable floating so serenely .:budgie:

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Cathy!



Niamhf said:



Hahaha they look so funny and cute  I wish I was with them 

Click to expand...

 I've been tubing on the Shenandoah and it's quite nice on a hot summer's day. 



nuxi said:



Very cute! Well done and thanks for sharing,Deb!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Gaby!



LynandIndigo said:



Oh my What fun the boys are having in there tubes... But there is something missing where is the Snickers Bar? It must be so hot there.... It's also good to see that Sunny and Sparky are joining in with skipper and Scooter...I love there hats...

Click to expand...

 Sunny and Sparky like to join in on some of the less-strenuous activities.  Are you positive something's missing?



SPBudgie said:



This is the most charming, adorable scene Ever - just about my Favorite of all your budgie family pictures! As Niamh said; I wish I was with them...
Are those Scooter's water toys?

Click to expand...

 Aww, thanks, Ollie! The little floatie next to Scooter's tube is a cooler. Try zooming in on that area of the picture. *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh How I'd love to be on team Skipooter right now. It's hot here and that cool river water, cold beverages, and especially Ice cold snickers... would be near nirvana...especially in the company of the world's most prestigious budgies...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:thumbsup: I'm with you, Randy!! *


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


FaeryBee said:



 
Aww, thanks, Ollie! The little floatie next to Scooter's tube is a cooler. Try zooming in on that area of the picture. 

Click to expand...

 AHA! (Thanks for the tip - these old eyes need a magnifier more often than not!)
Perfect snacks for a lazy float down a mellow river!*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh you bad girl Deb you sure like to trick us think I am going to keep my eyes pealed on your pictures better or put on my glasses to see it the close details.... Hee Hee!!!!!!. Now I see it I had to zoom in on my iPad I do see it now it is hiding beside the drinks that are flooding on the water.Skipper and Scooter you are both sneaky little guys on hiding the snickers bar but watch out for the fish they may take a liking to your chocolate bar.. ..


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Scooter, my darling, a budgie you are
But you need to stop eating that darn Snickers bar
It's a little too fudgy 
For this little white budgie
You know, I see it from afar.

Hello to all the other boys, hope Scooter shares at least some Soda pop with you all 

Deb, this was great, loved it! I knew there was a Snicker's bar, I knew it :spy:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:




Perfect snacks for a lazy float down a mellow river!

Click to expand...

 Scooter is in complete agreement, Ollie!



LynandIndigo said:



Skipper and Scooter you are both sneaky little guys on hiding the snickers bar but watch out for the fish they may take a liking to your chocolate bar.

Click to expand...

 Any fish coming after the Snickers will have to contend with Team Skipooter! 



StarlingWings said:



Scooter, my darling, a budgie you are
But you need to stop eating that darn Snickers bar
It's a little too fudgy 
For this little white budgie
You know, I see it from afar.

Hello to all the other boys, hope Scooter shares at least some Soda pop with you all 

Deb, this was great, loved it! I knew there was a Snicker's bar, I knew it :spy:

Click to expand...

 Great poem -- Scooter was happy you wrote about him! The ubiquitous Snickers Bar had to be included on the tubing trip...what if somebody got hungry! *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to see the boys enjoying the hot summer days. In that last pic it seems Skipper is asking Scooter to fetch him a cold beverage! 

That was exactly my thought too, Ana. 
I pictured Skipper yelling, "Scooter, you need to slow down so I can catch up and get a drink!"


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That was my thought too, Ana. 
I pictured Skipper yelling, "Scooter, you need to slow down so I can catch up and get a drink!"*


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Lemony wants to know if the boys would like any 'company' while floating down the river? She LOVES sodas and snickers... not to mention those very handsome boys. I had to admonish her for being too 'forward'... behavior not becoming to a 'lady' .. she is rather pushy. She can enjoy the boys from afar..


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

What a hoot! Love the pics!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Ohhhh I wish I was there with them!! That lake looks so cool.... I guess that heat over here makes me dream about water all the time!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jrook said:



Lemony wants to know if the boys would like any 'company' while floating down the river? She LOVES sodas and snickers... not to mention those very handsome boys. I had to admonish her for being too 'forward'... behavior not becoming to a 'lady' .. she is rather pushy. She can enjoy the boys from afar..

Click to expand...

 The boys would be happy to have Lemony (and all your flock) join them! 
They say "The more the merrier!!"



AnimalKaperz said:



What a hoot! Love the pics! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lynda 



despoinaki said:



Ohhhh I wish I was there with them!! That lake looks so cool.... I guess that heat over here makes me dream about water all the time! 

Click to expand...

Tubing on the Shenandoah is definitely a nice way to beat the heat, Despina! :hug:*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*For those of you who couldn't find the Snickers Bar(s) in the tubing pictures, here you go.

Click on the tab at the top of this picture to make it larger then zoom in on the red circles on the cooler. 

​*


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh that's cute, Deb. I wouldn't have seen the snickers either - very sneaky Scoot trying to hide them for himself.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Frankie'sFriend said:



Oh that's cute, Deb. I wouldn't have seen the snickers either - very sneaky Scoot trying to hide them for himself.

Click to expand...

Scooter knows "You're just not you when you're hungry" and he likes being himself so he wants to be sure he keeps his Snickers Bars close at hand. :laughing:

Personally, I do not eat Snickers myself.

If I'm going to "spend" my calories on chocolate, I want REALLY quality chocolate. 

My favorite candy indulgence is Godiva Milk Chocolate Caramels if anyone is planning on sending me chocolates...*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


FaeryBee said:





Scooter knows "You're just not you when you're hungry" and he likes being himself so he wants to be sure he keeps his Snickers Bars close at hand. :laughing:

Personally, I do not eat Snickers myself.

If I'm going to "spend" my calories on chocolate, I want REALLY quality chocolate. 

My favorite candy indulgence is Godiva Milk Chocolate Caramels if anyone is planning on sending me chocolates...

Click to expand...

Duly noted; although we have differing opinions on "quality" chocolate - doesn't everybody?!... *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:





Duly noted; although we have differing opinions on "quality" chocolate - doesn't everybody?!... 

Click to expand...

Absolutely! Maybe we need a chit-chat thread for everybudgie to list their favorite chocolate indulgence. *


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I LOVE this one Deborah ! It's so cute and funny!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, Julie!*


----------

